# An exemption for non vax baby



## Fairyp (Nov 10, 2021)

How to get the exemption for non-vax in Texas?? The doctor will give us an affidavit paper or do we need to process it by ourselves? what is the actual process? I am very new in Texas and wanted to know as I have decided not to give any vaccine to my child.


----------



## victory13 (Apr 4, 2018)

You only need an exemption when your child is going somewhere that requires a vaccine. School is the only example I can think of for a child in Texas.


----------



## Fairyp (Nov 10, 2021)

victory13 said:


> You only need an exemption when your child is going somewhere that requires a vaccine. School is the only example I can think of for a child in Texas.


https://ia801606.us.archive.org/14/...ld-in-spite-of-your-doctor-pdf_Mendelsohn.pdf 


this book is awesome. requesting to read every mother.


----------



## Fairyp (Nov 10, 2021)

victory13 said:


> You only need an exemption when your child is going somewhere that requires a vaccine. School is the only example I can think of for a child in Texas.


Thank you!


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

What's the exemption?


----------



## Fairyp (Nov 10, 2021)

bugmenot said:


> What's the exemption?


That's the form you need to get notarized for school I guess.


----------

